# DVB-C Tuner an Monitor



## tacc (11. Dezember 2011)

Momentan habe ich 4 Bildschirme mehr oder weniger nah vor mir stehen.
Winziger steinalter Röhrenfernseher, Netbook und PC mit 2 Monitoren (24" 16:10, 17" 5:4).

In nächster Zeit wollte ich die Sache mal überarbeiten. Ich dachte mir das so:
Reduzierung auf 3 Monitore (22"-24", LED, evt. 3D fähig also 120Hz).
Zwei davon für den PC. Den anderen für das Netbook welcher aber auch bei Bedarf als Fernseher fungieren soll.

Man könnte ja einfach 2 Monitore und 1 Fernseher hinstellen, was ja nicht das Problem wäre. Aber wenn ich schon dabei bin meinen Zoo aus Monitoren einheitlich zu machen, dann kann ich doch 3 gleiche Bildschirme nehmen um diese bei Bedarf für Surround Gaming einzusetzen.
Zumindest sollten es ja gleiche sein. Wenn nicht dann habe ich ja sicher wieder das selbe Problem wie jetzt, wo mein 17" Monitor eine ganz andere Vorstellung von Farben hat als der 24" Monitor.

Also suchte ich nach wegen einen Monitor das Fernsehen beizubringen. Dieses Ding klingt eigentlich genau nach dem was ich suche (auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin ob es etwas taugt):
TV Box, internet tv box: auvisio Full HD TV Empfangs Box für TFT Bildschirme, mit Fernbedienung - fernbedienung für pc / auvision tv box

Sogar mit Bild-in-Bild was sehr praktisch wäre. Aber Full-HD über VGA? Lieber nicht.
Etwas vergleichbaren mit HDMI war leider nicht zu finden.

Dann hatte ich die Idee einfach nach einem externen DVB-C Receiver mit HDMI zu suchen. Zumindest theoretisch klang das gut.
Nur fiel mir dann ein das Fernsehen in Deutschland mit 50Hz läuft. Die Monitore aber mit mindestens 60 laufen würden. Ich glaub zwar das würde trotzdem funktionieren aber das TV Bild dürfte doch dann ziemlich ruckeln, oder?

Jedenfalls bin ich bis jetzt nicht weiter gekommen. Irgendeine Idee Surround Gaming und Fernsehen auf 3 Monitoren unter einen Hut zu kriegen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hatte genau das Gleich Problem und hab mir dann ein USB STick gekauft der DVB-C kann und jetzt schau ich über den PC TV. Super ist das du auf auf die Festplatte aufnehmen kannst, soger und HD Quallität.
Hier den hab ich mir gekauft, mir Fehrnbedinung, er kann auch Analog und DVB-T also alles was man so braucht.
Terratec Cinergy HTC Stick HD


----------



## tacc (18. Dezember 2011)

Wäre eine Möglichkeit. Auch wenn diese wieder einige Nachteile hat. So ein Scart Anschluss hat schließlich auch heute noch hin und wieder verwendung.
Hätte aber auch einen großen Vorteil. Ich bekomme eh kein HD Fernsehen (außer die Zwangsfinanzierten). Auf so kurzer Distanz sieht das erfahrungsgemäß auf einem größeren Fernseher ziemlich schrecklich aus. Mit dem Stick könnte ich allerdings wahrscheinlich die Bildgröße anpassen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Also nächstes Jahr im April wird Analog eh abgeschaltet da musst du dann auf DVB-C umstellen oder halt auf Satellit von daher würd ich mir das genau überlegen!


----------



## tacc (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir den Stick einfach mal geholt. Dummerweise stellte ich dann  bei der Sendersuche fest das die privaten Sender in DVB-C auch in SD  verschlüsselt sind. Ich dachte das wäre nur bei HD der Fall. Man braucht wohl also zwingend so  eine kostenpflichtige Smartcard oder was auch immer, selbst wenn man nur  SD sehen will.
Demnach ist  der Stick ja eigentlich wertlos sobald analog abgeschaltet ist (außer man schaut ausschließlich öffentlich rechtliches).

Ähm... ja. Damit hätte sich das Thema Fernsehen nach der analog  abschaltung wohl komplett erledigt. Außer ich bezahl jetzt auch noch für  private Sender und hol mir einen richtigen Fernseher oder Receiver (was  mich wieder zum ursprünglichen Problem bringt).

Davon abgesehen macht das Gerät keine Probleme. Bis darauf das ich keine  Ahnung habe wie und wo ich die Fernbedienung zum laufen kriegen soll. Was aber eigentlich egal ist. Denn ob ich jetzt bis zum Ende den alten Fernseher oder den Stick verwenden macht ja jetzt im Prinzip keinen Unterschied. Nur das Fernseher hat das analoge natürlich etwas besser drauf.
http://i.imgur.com/tJnLV.jpg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2011)

Nö die Privatsender sind nicht verschlüsselt nur die HD Version, der Rest ist frei empfangbar! Nur ARD und ZDF senden frei in HD. Da muss bei dir was schief gelaufen sein bei der Sendersuche!


----------



## tacc (22. Dezember 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/eyr9s.jpg
Und weiter unten stehen dann die HD Varianten.

Kann das vielleicht vom Anbieter abhängig sein? Ich häng momentan bei primacom.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also nächstes Jahr im April wird Analog eh abgeschaltet da musst du dann auf DVB-C umstellen oder halt auf Satellit von daher würd ich mir das genau überlegen!


 
Falsch. Das gilt nur für analoges Sattelitenfernsehn. Analoges Kabelfernsehn wird dann zumindest bei Kabel Deutschland und Unitymedia oder welcher das auch immer noch war trotzdem noch eingespeist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Falsch. Das gilt nur für analoges Sattelitenfernsehn. Analoges Kabelfernsehn wird dann zumindest bei Kabel Deutschland und Unitymedia oder welcher das auch immer noch war trotzdem noch eingespeist.



Nö Analoges Kabelfernsehen wird komplett von den einzelnen Sendeanstalten eingestellt, also nicht mehr ausgestrahlt!


----------



## tacc (23. Dezember 2011)

Wär ja im Grunde egal ob analog noch weiter läuft oder nicht. Bei der Bildqualität will man doch eh nicht hinsehen.
Ich hab übrigens noch mehrfach mit verschiedenen einstellungen gescannt. Kein privaten Sender der unverschlüsselt und digitial ist in Sicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2011)

Was hast du unter "Region" eingetragen? Wenn du KabelBW hast musst du es dort auch einstellen! So sieht das bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tacc (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie bereits erwähnt primacom. Aber das kann man in keinem DVB Programm das ich probiert habe auswählen. Ich habe bei Region also einfach "Alle" ausgewählt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ne "Alle" ist nicht gut, probiere mal ein paar durch, denn bei der Einstellung "Alle" hatte ich auch Probleme!


----------



## tacc (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Europe, Germany (Unitymedia), Germany (KabelBW), Germany (KMS) und Germany (Kabel Deutschland) probiert. 0 Sender.

Bei "Alles" findet er 55 unverschlüsselte und 121 verschlüsselte.


----------



## tacc (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich schick das Teil wieder zurück. Es gibt hier einfach kein unverschlüsseltes digitales Fernsehen solange es nicht öffentlich rechtlich ist.
Dafür ist CI+ notwendig. Und anscheinend wird es keine TV Karten oder Sticks mit CI+ geben.

Also fällt das schon einmal weg und es bleiben noch Fernseher und DVB-C Receiver übrig. Wobei letzerer ja vermutlich nicht geeignet ist. So ganz bin ich bei der Klärung der 50/60 Hz Sache  nicht weitergekommen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2011)

Doch gibt TV Karten die so einen Slot haben, sie hier:

Technisat Cablestar HD2 HDTV DVB-C PCI


----------



## tacc (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Karte hat dummerweise nur CI. Wie jede andere Karte.


> Erweiterungssteckplatz/-steckplätze: 1 x Common Interface Slot


----------



## fotoman (28. Dezember 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö Analoges Kabelfernsehen wird komplett von  den einzelnen Sendeanstalten eingestellt, also nicht mehr  ausgestrahlt!


Und die (großen) Kabelbetreiber interessiert dies  reichlich wenig, siehe z.B. hier:
Analogabschaltung April 2012
"Dabei werden die neuen digitalen Signale schlicht wieder in analoge Signale gewandelt"

Trotz KD-Meldung gilt das auch für "Dein" KabelBW.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö die Privatsender sind nicht verschlüsselt  nur die HD Version, der Rest ist frei empfangbar! Nur ARD und ZDF senden  frei in HD. Da muss bei dir was schief gelaufen sein bei der  Sendersuche!


Nochmal falsch, jedenfalls als so allgemeine Aussage  ohne zu wissen, wo jemand wohnt und von welcher Kabelgesellschaft er  versorgt wird.

Unitymedia (und damit auch KabelBW) beenden die Grundverschlüsselung auf Druck der Kartellbehörden Anfang 2013:
Unitymedia: Grundverschlüsselung fällt Anfang 2013 - DIGITALFERNSEHEN.de

KabelDeutschland ist davon aber (leider) nicht betroffen, da sind alle Privaten schon seit Jahren verschlüsselt. Und Primacom ist, falls Wikipedia nicht absolut veraltet ist, auch davon betroffen:
DVB-C
-> 3. Absatz unter "Angebot"



tacc schrieb:


> So ganz bin ich bei der Klärung der 50/60 Hz Sache   nicht weitergekommen.


Mir sind dort bei der Software-Dekodierung  (VLC mit Stream von der Dreambox/DVB-C) noch keine Ruckler aufgefallen.  Aber so oft nutze ich dies dann auch wieder nicht.


----------

